# 1936 Elgin Skylark



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks like strong money for something missing some big money parts. V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181607151268


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 15, 2014)

That's what I was thinking. Someone's gonna spend lots of $$ to find the parts to complete the bike. I know you can't find one on every corner but it would make for sense to wait for a more complete one.


----------



## slick (Dec 15, 2014)

The speedometer stem was just on here for sale with handlebars that came off the bike.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2014)

Seems reasonable to me relative to what these sold for.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bike-1930-0...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 15, 2014)

The bike is original paint, the fenders look pretty decent, and the light internals are present...all a plus.
I think 1,100 which represents an actual market price at this current moment having bids, seems like a good deal to me and I expect it to go several hundy higher.
The owner should have left the light cover on though in my opinion (if it were pulled and parted).
Chris


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2014)

I saw this at LB Vets Swap last month and all the folks that love bikes stopped by to tell a little more about this bike....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 15, 2014)

It had a rack and leaf spring seat also.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2014)

What a shame those parts were stripped off what was an original bike-simple greed at work here as far as I'm concerned. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> What a shame those parts were stripped off what was an original bike-simple greed at work here as far as I'm concerned. V/r Shawn




That is a damn shame.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2014)

That would explain the sudden appearance of that bluebird/skylark rack on here and ebay.  Its not too late to reunite it though and if you look at that sellers completed listings it looks like the leaf spring seat didn't sell @ $750.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 16, 2014)

And here's the rack, maybe that came with it?  It'd be great if someone can put her back together.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pre...969?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ceea15bd1


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 16, 2014)

I almost bought the bike when it was on craigslist. Too many key parts missing for $2500.


----------

